# Two handsome boys need a loving home - Seattle



## mallard (Aug 29, 2006)

Napoleon and Paxy are looking for new homes. 

Napoleon is a fiesty former champion racing pigeon who broke his wing. His owner took him to the vet to be euthanized. The vet said "No way!" He can fly short distances *in the house*. In other words, he shouldn't be let out. He is an aggressive guy, and especially loves to peck bare feet, but the right person might be able to bring out his affectionate side.

Paxy is a gorgeous white/multicolored fellow with a deep voice. He was a Sarvey rescue pigeon, also with a healed broken wing. He, too, shouldn't be let out. He is an aggressive defender of his enclosure, but he will snuggle, and he really enjoys a good tete-a-tete while perching on your arm.

Please contact Zoe Kluge at 206-353-2866 for more information (including life history and vet history), or contact me at [email protected] for photos of the boys.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*****************bumping Up*******************************


----------



## mallard (Aug 29, 2006)

*All's well that ends well.*

The boys have just gone to their new home. Thanks for this forum!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's great news! Hope they are happy in their new home!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Where did they go?


----------

